
Show HN: Hackedip.org – Get alerted if your IP appears on a security threat list - hackediporg
https://www.hackedip.org
======
hackediporg
After suffering through an adventure of trying to ingest threat lists, we
built hackedip.org to make it easy to get an email alert if an ip address
appears on a public threat intelligence list.

At this point, our lists cover 600M+ ip addresses listed as threats.

There is an API if you’d like to use in a DevOps context (i.e. periodically
check if a your servers/containers are running on IP addresses appearing on
threat lists, check if a website visitor is coming from a suspect IP).

Would love feedback you have to improve and make more useful.

